# Keep the music playing... What/Who Was Your First Concert ?



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 23, 2022)

As the title is asking...  Who/Where/Year was your first live concert... 
With/Without Parents ??


My first was 
REO Speedwagon and Rainbow
Rochester War Memorial
1977 or 78
No Parents ... 


I found  This  and started searcing through the archives...  WOW.. Some of the concerts back then...


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 23, 2022)

First Concert at age 10, my older Brother took me to see Sha Na Na in Central Park NY.
Some stranger next to me tried to pass me a joint, lol.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2022)

What's a concert?


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 23, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> First Concert at age 10, my older Brother took me to see Sha Na Na in Central Park NY.
> Some stranger next to me tried to pass me a joint, lol.


That stranger was me.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 23, 2022)

Head East, Dodge City, KS 1976.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 24, 2022)

Huey Lewis and the News, opened by The Outfield, 1982 I think.
There was a Jefferson Starship one somewhere in there...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 24, 2022)

Manfred Mann's Earth Band, KISS, and Hydra. May 1974 at the Memorial Coliseum at Georgia Tech...


----------



## Coreymacc (Oct 24, 2022)

First was Men at Work in 1985, 15 yrs old, opening band was the best. Guy came out in a stetson hat with feathers/tasles hanging, guitar in hand, they put a blue light on his face, and he played like that for 1 hr straight. Blew my mind, found out a little later it was Stevie Ray Vaughn. Changed my musical tastes in 1 hr for the rest of my life.

Corey


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 24, 2022)

Kiss - Brown County Arena circa 1984


----------



## casmurf (Oct 24, 2022)

Mine was KIss 1977 Phoenix Ariz.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2022)

Hendrix at the Fillmore West in 1968 with Albert King and John Mayall.


----------



## negolien (Oct 24, 2022)

Joe Satriani and the Steve Miller Band lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2022)

Dave Matthews Band Knoxville, TN 2001


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Hendrix at the Fillmore West in 1968 with Albert King and John Mayall.



Ray, you sure you didn't mean "Prince" in San Francisco?


----------



## ddow229 (Oct 24, 2022)

in 78 my sister, who was 16, wanted to go see The Grateful Dead with her boyfriend and my parents made her take me. We got into the show and she told me to get lost because she wanted nothign to do with me. Not really my style but it was the time I got drunk. I was 12. One of the local radio station DJs had spiked watermelon and gave me a butt load.
First show I saw on my own accord was Aerosmith.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 24, 2022)

Elton John in Seattle, 1980.
Kinda funny story to go with that. I went with my best friend, and he was a bit of a poser in those days. We were 19, but he had been drinking Seagram's 7 & diet 7-up beforehand (I abstained), then started smoking a Swisher-Sweet. (You could still smoke in auditoriums back then.)
About halfway thru the concert he starts to turn green, and unfortunately for the huge guy sitting in front of us who was wearing a hoodie, he proceeded to fill the hoodie with, well, you know. The guy screams and jumps up, spinning around with his fists clenched, which flung some of the ejecta onto his girlfriend. She screams, and when the boyfriend turned back to his girl, I grabbed my buddy by the shirt collar and beat feet out of there, so we only saw half of the concert. He still claims I saved his life that night. I dunno, maybe. But I still feel bad for that guy and his girlfriend.


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 24, 2022)

'74, Spray Beach LBI NJ, Le Garage Discotheque Au Go-Go. Bruce Springsteen. Snuck in with a bunch of older surfer buddies. Will never forget it.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 24, 2022)

Neil Young and Crazy Horse, Boulder Co. 1976.

 Hard to believe you can find this stuff on the net after all these years.
 Saw Bob Marley in 1978 and the whole show is available on video. Trip!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2022)

Tammy Wynette in about 1976.  It was a dinner show at the Ranchman's Bar in Calgary, Alberta.  I had just moved to Calgary from Sask.  The show cost a whopping $20 and I thought long and hard about it before I bought a ticket.  $20 was a LOT of money to a Stubble Jumper like me back then.
Worth every penny.






Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ray, you sure you didn't mean "Prince" in San Francisco?



That's where it all started John. We used to see the Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Quicksilver, and Steve Miller bands for free concerts in Golden Gate Park, and then all the guys from Tennessee drove up and moved into the Castro District. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2022)

I was never much of a concert goer, but I believe the first one was the Outlaws in 79 at college. Then it would have been Lover Boy in the early 80s at the Montreal Forum.

Chris


----------



## BigW. (Oct 24, 2022)

Hall & Oates in 1984 with my Mom.  Did get a grade school girlfriend the next day that also went to the show.  Lasted about a week.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 24, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> That stranger was me.


Sounds right although my memory is foggy since that night in '71.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 24, 2022)

Jethro Tull at Market Square Arena in Indianapolis in '72.
They played the "Thick as a Brick" album in entirety.
At some point a joint was passed along from somewhere....


----------



## cutplug (Oct 24, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That's where it all started John. We used to see the Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Quicksilver, and Steve Miller bands for free concerts in Golden Gate Park, and then all the guys from Tennessee drove up and moved into the Castro District. RAY


I still have my LP's for all those fine folks!


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 24, 2022)

The Beach Boys I was 15.


----------



## Hijack73 (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh man.  It was either Poison or Motley Crue.  I honestly can't remember which was first.  

I do remember the longest concert.  Hell Freezes Over (Eagles reunion tour).


----------



## mike243 (Oct 24, 2022)

Never been much on concerts but wish I had now, Randy Travis, early 90's I think, George Jones 2000's Chubby Checker  2000's  Charley Daniels 2010's , I'm sure there's a few more I have forgotten.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Chubby Checker  2000's



Must have been the slow motion version of the Twist. LOL

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 24, 2022)

I think it was 70 , I was 12, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band as they went by back than. at a Hippy love in . Me and 2 friends snuck in . It was weird, Lots of strange things going on.
It was a daytime thing at a rink in the neighbourhood  lol

But first concert I paid Money for was Dr. Hook and the Med Show. 73/74  Fantastic time. All the band members ran off stage and let Dennis Locorriere by himself and he said now what do I do , so he sat there and sang Sylvia's Mother. One of the few songs I can play on my guitar.

David


----------



## oscar (Oct 24, 2022)

Damn, some of you are older than I thought.  Mine was The Cars in '81 or so, followed by Journey in the Carrier Dome.  I've still got ticket stubs to 80 plus concerts since then.  Today....couldn't drag me to see Bruce, Willie, or any other favorites if there are more than fifty seats in the house.....rather listen under the pavillion with the smoker going and a few friends.  Guess I tired of crowds, but glad I liked them back then.  Btw, Rush was the best ever in a large venue, but James McMurtry and John Prine in small settings were my favorite.


----------



## clifish (Oct 24, 2022)

Early 80's Chicago (when they were more brass than singing) at the Jones beach theatre on Long Island.  Other memorable ones where Pink Floyd in Syracuse,  Van Halen,  David Lee Roth and the later combo of him with Sammy Hagar (Hagar blew him away)


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2022)

Joe Cocker, early 70's, Chattanooga TN.


----------



## forktender (Oct 25, 2022)

I was 12 yrs old, my favorite Aunt and Uncle took me because they knew how much I like the bands playing.

Led Zeppelin, Derringer, and Judas Priest, a day I will never forget I was in Oakland CA July 23, 1977.

Check out the people. LOL!!!


----------



## PAS (Oct 25, 2022)

1963 AT THE HOLLYWOOD BOWL. Y-Day At The Bowl - 1963. The Beach Boys, Surfaris, The Routers, The Challengers - Past Daily Pop Chronicles. – Past Daily: News, History, Music And An Enormous Sound Archive.

CLICK THE LINK


----------



## clifish (Oct 25, 2022)

For got one of the biggies - June, 1988 Monsters of Rock tour @ RFK stadium in DC - Van Halen, Dokken, Mettalica,  Scorpians, Kindom Come.  All day show and they allowed us to bring in coolers of beer.


----------



## Poppo (Oct 25, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As the title is asking...  Who/Where/Year was your first live concert...
> With/Without Parents ??
> 
> 
> ...


 My first concert was Leon Russell 1974, that's a long time ago


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2022)

Dude I grew up in the 60’s!
I have no idea what was the first concert I ever went to!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

Def Leopard Hysteria Tour, 1987ish? Cedar Rapids Iowa. Tesla opened for them, I had a great mullet!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## noboundaries (Oct 25, 2022)

I know a musical doesn't count as a concert, but I remember my date and I having to weave our way through protesters opposed to the musical "Hair" playing in Chattanooga in the early 70s. 

Fun times. 

The musical? Meh.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 646938


I’m sure I still have that “Women” TShirt somewhere in my old room!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I know a musical doesn't count as a concert, but I remember my date and I having to weave our way through protesters opposed to the musical "Hair" playing in Chattanooga in the early 70s.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> The musical? Meh.


My sister had the album Hair. Just be thankful you didn't go to the Rocky Horror Picture show.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Just be thankful you didn't go to the Rocky Horror Picture show



No kidding.

Best concert ever was Jimmy Buffett and one guitar player at Vandy in a 300 seat auditorium in 74 or 75. Gas masks required...or not!


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Oct 25, 2022)

1982 Judas Priest, Screaming for Vengeance tour. Terra Haute Indiana


----------



## Hammond guy (Oct 25, 2022)

Steve Miller in 1992 was my 1st concert at MN state fair.
Buddy Guy was my last concert back in June


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 25, 2022)

Joan Jett


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hammond guy said:


> Buddy Guy was my last concert back in June



I like this one


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 27, 2022)

1985 Cheap Trick, .38 Special, Huey Lewis and the News at the Midsouth Coliseum in Memphis, TN I was in 10th grade.

No parents.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 27, 2022)

Alice Cooper King of the Silver Screen tour in 1978

Honorable mention is Jimmy Buffet in 1980.  I was the designated driver for 6 in our group, so  watched the others having fun.
It was a simulcast and Jimmy made the classic statement. "This is a simulcast, but the listeners cannot smell all the wonderful stuff you're smoking in here."
Odd thing is the event banned smoking, but did sell beer.


----------



## Pmd428 (Oct 28, 2022)

THE OUTLAWS at Cape Cod Coliseum South Yarmouth, Massachusetts 1981


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2022)

AC/DC 1985 Imight be off by year or two or three them years are a little blurry, broome county arena, Binghamton ny.


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 11, 2022)

Aerosmith 1977, Tarrant County Convention Center in Ft. Worth. Saw the Stones the following year at Will Rogers Coliseum, also in Ft. Worth and they released a DVD of that show around 10 years ago - Some Girls Live in Texas. If you’re a Stones fan, it’s a great show - Stones at their peak! Saw them live in 6 straight decades.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2022)

Hank Williams Jr. at Starwood Amphitheater, Nashville.  1988.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Yesterday at 12:11 AM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As the title is asking...  Who/Where/Year was your first live concert...
> With/Without Parents ??
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you count ‘Peter and the Wolf’ in third grade (1964, without parents. Teachers, yes; parents,no.), I’ve never been to a concert.

-Sterling


----------



## SmokinAl (Yesterday at 7:22 AM)

Don’t remember, I grew up in the 60’s. Nuf said!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Yesterday at 7:24 AM)

SmokinAl said:


> Don’t remember, I grew up in the 60’s. Nuf said!
> Al



Yea...  The 70's/80's were really good to me ...


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Yesterday at 7:53 AM)

Well, I'm feeling like a youngin in this thread.  Most of these concerts were before I was born, but I'm jealous you got to see them.  My first from a recognizable band was Godsmack in 2006.  Plenty of HS/local band shows before then though.


----------



## bororyan (Yesterday at 8:12 AM)

first concert was Garth Brooks with my dad.  First show i went to on my own was Widespread Panic in May 1995...


----------



## 1MoreFord (Yesterday at 9:51 AM)

Chase in '72 or '73 at Arkansas Tech University while in HS for $5 in a nice small concert auditorium with good seats and great acoustics.  Got to go to a meet and greet with Bill before the concert.  They had Sweet, Sweet Connie brought from Little Rock for the show.


----------



## daspyknows (Yesterday at 12:22 PM)

ELO Madison Square Garden 1978.  Roughly estimating I am between 1700 and 2000 by now.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

bauchjw said:


> Def Leopard Hysteria Tour, 1987ish? Cedar Rapids Iowa. Tesla opened for them, I had a great mullet!


You don't still have it?

I wasn't even born in the 60s, and I don't have a clue either!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

Garth Brooks about 1995 at Target Center in Minneapolis (when people could still go to the city). Went with my mom and my sister and various other friends and family. Great concert and a heck of a show. About two years before that went to Metallica and Guns and Roses with some friends of mine.


----------



## Bytor (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)

Cleveland Coliseum RUSH, 1979.  Permanent Waves tour.  My Dad drove me and two of my friends an hour and a half.  We all got stoned and had a good time.  It's a wonder my Dad never knew, or did he??  Good times for sure.


----------



## FreshGround (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)

Marshall Tucker Band
1973
SUNY Binghamton


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Yesterday at 7:02 PM)

FreshGround said:


> Marshall Tucker Band
> 1973
> SUNY Binghamton



That was a good time I know ...


----------



## daspyknows (Yesterday at 7:08 PM)

I caught Hemispheres tour in NY and then New Haven in the spring and NY Permanent Waves tour in the fall.  That was my favorite era of Rush.


----------



## clifish (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

FreshGround said:


> Marshall Tucker Band
> 1973
> SUNY Binghamton


are you a New Yorker?  wife an I graduated Oswego,  though in the 80's


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Yesterday at 8:19 PM)

clifish said:


> are you a New Yorker?  wife an I graduated Oswego,  though in the 80's



I am...  Upstate between Rochester and Buffalo on Lake Ontario ...  Left for Fl. in 79 ... 

Marshall Tucker's in my top 5 ...  Seen them here in Fl in the 80's


----------



## Nefarious (Yesterday at 8:31 PM)

Lynyrd Skynyrd 1972, Phoenix AZ, in air force hair cut.


----------



## choochooman442 (Yesterday at 9:14 PM)

Richie Havens Colby College Waterville ME 1970 (?)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Yesterday at 9:23 PM)

Well, this will date me!

College Stadium, local place here to SE ID!  
Seen the Oak Ridge Boys live in the mid 80’s 
That auditorium was huge and loved the whole concert!  But you could just feel Richard Sterban voice on Elvira…. You could just feel that voice in your chest… LOL. That is one powerful voice!  

BTW, my first cassette tape was proudly “The Oak Ridge Boys” Fancy Free!


----------



## FreshGround (Yesterday at 11:03 PM)

clifish said:


> are you a New Yorker?  wife an I graduated Oswego,  though in the 80's


I was.  Born and raised in Queens.  Went to SUNY Binghamton, class of '77.  Worked in the city for a bit then relocated to CA.


----------



## FreshGround (Yesterday at 11:07 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I am...  Upstate between Rochester and Buffalo on Lake Ontario ...  Left for Fl. in 79 ...
> 
> Marshall Tucker's in my top 5 ...  Seen them here in Fl in the 80's


SUNY Binghamton got great concerts.  The Marshall Tucker concert was just a few months after their first album came out.  Also saw Billy Joel there a couple of months after the Piano Man album came out.  Admission was just 3 or 4 dollars.  Good times.


----------



## FreshGround (Yesterday at 11:10 PM)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Well, this will date me!
> 
> College Stadium, local place here to SE ID!
> Seen the Oak Ridge Boys live in the mid 80’s
> ...


That reminded me.  The first music I ever bought was a 45 with Love Potion Number Nine on the A side and Hi-Heel Sneakers on the B side, done by The Seekers.


----------



## Steve H (Today at 2:27 AM)

AC/DC Fly on the wall. Hamburg Germany 1986. 


			https://www.ac-dc.net/archive/acdc_tour_history.php?date_id=2374


----------



## DRKsmoking (Today at 4:31 AM)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Well, this will date me!



Yes it does but I will not tell  

David


 " Posted this on page 2 "
I think it was 70 , I was 12, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band as they went by back than. at a Hippy love in . Me and 2 friends snuck in . It was weird, Lots of strange things going on.
It was a daytime thing at a rink in the neighbourhood lol

But first concert I paid Money for was Dr. Hook and the Med Show. 73/74 Fantastic time. All the band members ran off stage and left Dennis Locorriere by himself and he said now what do I do , so he sat there and sang Sylvia's Mother. One of the few songs I can play on my guitar.

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 7:30 AM)

Too many years ago to remember but music a huge part of my life.  I grew up around Detroit and went to concerts constantly.  Pink Floyd would have to be my favorite.  Seen Styx the most.  Moody Blues show was really good.  REO puts on a good show.  I know just now buy DVD concerts,  I have a ton of them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Today at 7:34 AM)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Too many years ago to remember but music a huge part of my life.  I grew up around Detroit and went to concerts constantly.  Pink Floyd would have to be my favorite.  Seen Styx the most.  Moody Blues show was really good.  REO puts on a good show.  I know just now buy DVD concerts,  I have a ton of them.


You had to be a Grand Funk Railroad fan coming from Detroit. They sold out Shea stadium faster then the Beatles


Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Today at 7:35 AM)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Seen Styx the most.



All great bands Brian, but really like Styx , and would have loved to have seen them back than

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Today at 7:36 AM)

gmc2003 said:


> Grand Funk Railroad



They also great I was 1 of a few of my friends that really liked them

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Today at 7:41 AM)

DRKsmoking said:


> All great bands Brian, but really like Styx , and would have loved to have seen them back than
> 
> David


Styx and Supertramp were I think the last two concerts at Burlington Memorial Auditorium before they shut it down for safety reasons. This would have been late 70s. My friend lifted the Supertramps light show guys jacket. It has the Crimes of the Century album cover on the back.

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 8:02 AM)

DRKsmoking said:


> All great bands Brian, but really like Styx , and would have loved to have seen them back than
> 
> David


You really need to get this DVD.  Just to see the smiles on these kids playing with STYX worth it.  I get all mine used for under $10 most times.  
Styx and the Contemporary Youth Orchestra of Cleveland: One With Everything​


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 8:05 AM)

gmc2003 said:


> You had to be a Grand Funk Railroad fan coming from Detroit. They sold out Shea stadium faster then the Beatles


Was probably my favorite back than.  Still love em.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 8:09 AM)

Winterrider said:


> Joan Jett


That was one I really wanted to see before she went Punk.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 8:18 AM)

mike243 said:


> Never been much on concerts but wish I had now, Randy Travis, early 90's I think, George Jones 2000's Chubby Checker  2000's  Charley Daniels 2010's , I'm sure there's a few more I have forgotten.


Randy Travis is such a great man in every way.  Probably my most favorite person.  I had tears in my eyes when they gave him Artist of a Lifetime couple years ago.  Just love his movies.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Today at 8:20 AM)

clifish said:


> Early 80's Chicago (when they were more brass than singing) at the Jones beach theatre on Long Island.  Other memorable ones where Pink Floyd in Syracuse,  Van Halen,  David Lee Roth and the later combo of him with Sammy Hagar (Hagar blew him away)


I just re-watched my Chicago playing with Earth Wind Fire DVD.  They had both bands combined.  Awesome!


----------



## Dustin Dorsey (45 minutes ago)

I probably got dragged to a few country shows as a kid.  I've never been big into country.   I did like when the band would come out and play a few songs.  Then the "star" would come out and the show would go downhill for me.  I guess that's some thing that country concerts do?  I remember seeing Mark Chestnut, Suzy Bogguss, and Tracy Byrd at different times.  First concert I really wanted to go to my dad took me to see Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.  I think they were touring the Wildflowers album.  Without parents it was R.E.M. touring the Monster album.  Radiohead opened for them playing songs off The Bends.  Both of those were absolutely incredible shows.  One of my biggest regrets is not going to see Pink Floyd on the Division Bell tour.  That was the last time they ever toured.


----------

